# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Crypt Floor Plan for Comments and Suggestions!

## justinknightcartography

"Crypt 2" - Brand New Floor Plan! Once You Have Descended down the Entrance steps and into the Crypt, You Will Find Yourself Standing on a Stone Paved Floor, with apparently Solid Walls and Ceilings. Sets of 7 Steps Descend to the Lower Floor Levels at 12 Locations Within the Small Underground Complex. The Crypt Contains a Total of 15 Tombs, Most of which are Inscribed with Holy Crosses. Five Tombs, However, are Marked with Inverted Crosses. Holy Relics in the Form of Crosses in 2 Sizes are Scattered all over the Lower Levels of the Building. Three of the Fifteen Tombs of Particular Importance and these are housed in the very centre of the Crypt.
#map #maps #floorplan #floorplans #plan #cartography #cartographer #dnd #dnd5e #thefantasytrip #gurps #dungeonfantasyrpg #pathfinder #whfrp #rolemaster #harp #crypt #tomb #monument #fantasyrpg #rpg #rpgs #roleplayinggame #fantasyroleplayinggame #justinknightcartography

----------

